# House wrap



## alaskajoe (Apr 10, 2020)

What is the rule of someone that leaves Tyvek house wrap on their house for two years before they put their finish siding on? I know it breaks down after so much time exposed to UV rays. At what point does it become totally ineffective?


----------



## classicT (Apr 10, 2020)

DuPont does not provide any specification within their Product Guide Specification nor Product Information Sheet. (Both linked)

On DuPont's FAQ page, they have the following:

*How long should Tyvek®  WB be exposed before it is covered with siding?*
Tyvek® HomeWrap® and Tyvek® StuccoWrap®, Tyvek® DrainWrap™ and Tyvek® ThermaWrap™ should be covered within 120 days (4 months). Tyvek® CommercialWrap®should be covered within 270 days (9 months).


----------



## alaskajoe (Apr 11, 2020)

Ty J. said:


> DuPont does not provide any specification within their Product Guide Specification nor Product Information Sheet. (Both linked)
> 
> On DuPont's FAQ page, they have the following:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I have seen those numbers but it doesn't give much teeth to tell someone they have to re wrap their whole house. DuPont won't come right out and say that after this said time they will no longer stand behind their product. So it comes down to the AHJ determining whether the wrap is good or not. The words "should be covered" is pretty weak.


----------



## cda (Apr 11, 2020)

Other thing it is there house, or it alerts the builders client 

You might document the fact, how long it has been exposed, along with manufacturer recommendations.

Just like other building material exposed to the weather forever


----------



## ICE (Apr 12, 2020)

I would go with the manufacturer’s recommendation and write the correction to replace the Tyvek.  My corrections can be overruled and once they ask for relief it becomes someone else’s decision.  If the correction was overruled I would attach a copy to the permit file.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 13, 2020)

defect claim waiting to happen.


----------



## JPohling (Apr 14, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> defect claim waiting to happen.


Who would make the claim?  The homeowner that proceeded with the wrap that was exposed to the elements for 2 years?  rejected


----------



## steveray (Apr 14, 2020)

Dupont also sucks at "temporary fastener" guidance.....If you are not siding over it in some undetermined amount of time, "special" fastening attention is required....They want to sell product, not help people...


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 14, 2020)

JPohling said:


> Who would make the claim?  The homeowner that proceeded with the wrap that was exposed to the elements for 2 years?  rejected


It depends, of a SF it is one thing if built for resale, if part of an HOA it is a bigger issue


----------



## alaskajoe (Apr 14, 2020)

I agree with steveray
Well the problem solved itself this time. The owner/builder is going to re-wrap the house this summer and side it. He is going to use that textured type wrap this time so it breathes behind the siding.


----------



## e hilton (Apr 14, 2020)

steveray said:


> ..They want to sell product, not help people...


They want to sell a quality product that makes peoples homes and lives better, and they want to earn a profit doing that.  They establish reasonable procedures for properly using the product, and in return they provide a warranty.  If an end user fails to follow the procedures, why should the manufacturer be expected to honor the warranty?


----------



## steveray (Apr 15, 2020)

e hilton said:


> They want to sell a quality product that makes peoples homes and lives better, and they want to earn a profit doing that.  They establish reasonable procedures for properly using the product, and in return they provide a warranty.  If an end user fails to follow the procedures, why should the manufacturer be expected to honor the warranty?



The problem starts when they want us to enforce their installation instructions by getting their material into the code, but then writing the instructions so loosely that you could drive a truck through them....That may be the way the entire WRB industry works, but I have been in the same position as Joe with that particular product and it stuck in my craw a bit....


----------

